# 3 Week Old Emerald Marble Fry



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Video- http://s1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/?action=view&current=VIDEO0104.mp4

(Excuse the background noise…. we were watching deadliest catch. )

Here's the father-









3 weeks and growing. Some of them have sheen already. :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so glad to see thy this worked out so well. You're doing a Greg job kaden and the father is just stunning!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations on a successful spawn! The father is stunning and if the mom looks half as good as dad, those babies are going to be gorgeous!

I love this time, when you have no idea what the fry will look like (other than hopeful genetics) but everyday there is a change in them


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful pair! They couldn't have been a better match.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful healthy fry, just what I love to see!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

those are going to be beautiful fish! The parents are gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute babies!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow You have a STUNNING father and the fry look so cute with their fat bellies


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow do they already have homes? i want one!!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

That...dad...is.... *GORGEOUS!


*I have never bought a fish online before, but I will definitely want in line for one of these!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Your babies look like little puffers they are so chubby. I still melt over spawn pictures. Do you think any of the babies will have the double ventral splits like dad? I don't know offhand if they will be a fault for shows without doing some research. I personally find them attractive though.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2012)

Would love one of these!  Let me know if youll be selling them


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Soooo beautiful!Parents are just gorgeous!  love how fat the fry are


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

It would cost me $55 for shipping and permit alone..not including price of fish and I still want one.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Aww, thank you guys! I'm glad you like the dad's pattern. Definitely a unique one. Marktrc, I'd try to figure out a way to split the cost of shipping with you. Or drop the price of the fish- $55 is A LOT to pay for shipping.

It never ceases to amaze me how fry change day by day at this point. Here are some pictures I took tonight of the fry feasting on their microworm dinner-



















(See the smile on his face? ROFL)









(LOVE this picture- like slurping spaghetti. xD)

























Will be posting updates, so stay tuned to watch their growth. I have them in a 30 gallon growout with a sponge filter, java fern and anacharis. I do daily 50% water changes, and feed them 3 times daily with brine shrimp and microworms. My full time cleanup crew is Scooter, my wonderful mystery snail. For a snail, he sure books it.

:-D


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

stalking!


----------

